# Pregnant Fish?



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*My ryukin has layed eggs before, and she has been floating upsid down, and recently, I felt her belly, and it feels like she has more eggs! I don't know what to do! Is this the reason she's floating upside down? I thought that it was a swim bladder infection ... but is it babies? (I doubt it's dropsy; she has engry, and has sleek scales.)*


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi.. Im pretty sure being full of eggs wouldnt cause your fish to swim upsidedown. That sounds more like Swim Bladder problems. Did you try feeding her some peas for a few days to see if it would help??


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Untitled*

*I did feed her some peas ... and they helped a lot :-D I thought that she was better, but then, about 2 months later, she started swimming like that agian. It may not cause her to swim upside down, but I still think she hasn't fully laid all of her eggs yet ... I think I'd have a lot more fish! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: *


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

It wont be anything to do with the eggs, if he needed to lay them she would lay them.
the reason she is floating upside down is swim bladder problems, fast her for a day then feed peas (shelled).

what do you usually feed her?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Swim Bladder problems can occur more than once, some goldies have it on a permant basis and have to be feed peas and other foods that help with Swim Bladder all the time. So try feeding her peas again for a few days and she should swim upright again. Her laying eggs wouldnt give you lots more fish cause she would more than likely eat all the eggs as she layed them and you would have to have a male fish to fertilze the eggs in order to get baby fish. How many fish do you have in the tank??


----------

